# Indescribable destruction, but I'll try!



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Ya know, I always been amazed at the generosity of this place, I have been the recipient of lots of nice bombs, talked to some great folks, and I hope spread some bombs to others that I think they would enjoy.
Every once in awhile you see an incredible bomb, that makes your jaw drop...and you say WOW, thats incredible, and again, think about how great this place is.
Well, lemme tell ya, when you RECEIVE one of these bombs, ya don't say wow, and all that...
my initial response was HOLY SHITE!
(Calm down Franksmith, I just speaking the truth lol)
We all know carbonbased_al is nuttier than a sack full of cashews...but dang...someone musta drugged the poor fellow...this is way WAY above and beyond his usual crazy self.
(I hope he got drugged, Klugs has a theory that he wants sex lol)
I still can't even begin to thank him for this other than to say, your time will come you crazy fool!

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1456/cat/512
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1457/cat/512
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1458/cat/512

Heres the Breakdown:
5 Graycliff Chateau Salamones
2 '05 Toboada Salamones
5 Custom Roll Torpedo
6 Custom Roll Robusto
2 '04 CORO
2 '03 Fonseca Cosacos
1 Davidoff LE '05 Robusto Intensa
2 Padilla Miami Robusto
1 Padilla Claro
2 '03 Trini Robusto Extra
2 Sublimes (First Run)
2 '03 Cohiba Reserva Esplendido
2 '03 Cohiba Reserva Torpedo
2 '03 Cohiba Reserva Coronas Especiales
2 '03 Cohiba Reserva Medias Coronas
2 '03 Cohiba Reserva Robusto
1 Dunhill Estupendo (sans tube) (and if this is not evidence of drugging, I not sure what is)
5 '03 BBF
5 '05 SCDH El Principe
5 '05 Boli Bonitas
5 '04 JL #2
2 '05 RyJ Mille Fleurs
5 '05 Partagas Aristocrat

Truly, the man is off his rocker!
Again Smitty, Can't thank you enough...someday I'll get you for this!

PaulMac


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

My God! How are you still standing. What a great bomb Smitty. Enjoy those smokes PaulMac.


CBF :w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow Smitty !!!! That is one for the stogie books !

Mac, you better make room for those. Wow !!!!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

PaulMac,

It's funny. Last night in the chat room when you said you were just getting into NCs after mostly smoking ISOMs I thought I could send out a nice bomb of some of my favorites to you to try. Now that I see this, I can't imagine getting one of my NCs on your dance card for a long time! I mean damn! You've got not only fine ISOMs, but many are already aged and ready to smoke. I can't see why you'd bother or even find the time to try an NC!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Holy crap ...... what a monster ....


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Good lord! Absolutely amazing. What a hit, Joe.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Al I can say is WOW

That is very impressve to say the least. WTG Smitty

Enjoy Paul


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I...........I don't know what to say. I am speechless. This seems so shallow but, Very nice hit smitty. Enjoy paulmac.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow, I'm a noob, so I'm sure you all realize more then me the magnitude of that destruction, but it looks like Paulmac might have to build a new humidor out of timber scraps from his now destroyed mailbox!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Above and beyond, in every sense!!! I don't think smitty want's sex. I think he's a gigolo for millionare Cuban widows. His current girlfriend, I hear is hot.



Way to go Joe!! Unbelievable. Congrats to you PaulMac!! I't couldn't happen to a better LLG!!!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Bombs like that is what killed off the dinosaurs.
What a freekin' incredible blast.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Holy mother of God!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just.......Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks more like a fantasy list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Smitty, YOU ARE F#$%IN AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ron


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow! That is HUGE. If I sent that many smokes to someone then I wouldn't have anything left. That is the greatest bomb that I have ever seen.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> We all know carbonbased_al is nuttier than a sack full of cashews...but dang...someone musta drugged the poor fellow...this is way WAY above and beyond his usual crazy self.
> (I hope he got drugged, Klugs has a theory that he wants sex lol)


Interesting. I believe Raney is the one who said it was because of a lack of sex and medication. While neither is the case, it's no secret that I am indeed nuttier than a sack of cashews :r

I have my reasons, enjoy paul.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

That is truly incredible - I may need a new keyboard from drooling over the pictures!! Amazing!! That must be some sort of record or something.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Holy jeebus!
:hn


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

holy crap!!!!that it the mother load!!!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

That wont be topped for a long dang while!!!

The Scottish Assassain has been taken out :gn


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

A one man carpet bomb! Holy crap Smitty, WTG!!!!!!

Enjoy over the years Mac!  :w 




:ms NCRM


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Interesting. I believe Raney is the one who said it was because of a lack of sex and medication. While neither is the case, it's no secret that I am indeed nuttier than a sack of cashews :r
> 
> I HAVE MY REASONS, enjoy paul.


Expecting a house fire? Divorce? Win the lotto?............Dude that is the MOAB!!! Awesome Brother.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Holy crap! I think I need new pants! WTG!


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

wow. Amazing. Nice hit Joe.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow! That has gotta be the biggest payload i've ever seen on C.S. Very nice!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

probably the most ridiculous bomb i have ever seen. 

p.s. smitty, i am now pm'ming you my addy.. Just in case you feel nutty again!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Like I said last night, Congratulations. You may wanna invest in one of these, if not for just your mailman:
http://cgi.ebay.com/25-GASMASK-CHEM...goryZ588QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:r


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dayum Smitty.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Somebody released the hounds. That bomb made -my- knees weak. I can only imagine what it did to you Paul. Congrats!

Good job Smitty. Very generous brotha.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

*Unbelievable* bomb Smitty. You're a lucky man Paul - Holy craaaap...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

smokinmojo said:


> Expecting a house fire? Divorce? Win the lotto?............Dude that is the MOAB!!! Awesome Brother.


Paul was telling me about a giant asteroid that's supposed to smash into the earth in 31 years, but aside from that...


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Holy Crap!!!!!!! had to pause for a minute to see if I was seeing the screen correctly that is one hell of a bomb my helmet goes off to you smitty instead of bombs your playing with WMD!!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow rediculous...good job Joe!!

Joe, my address is...


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Holy crap what a hit! Joe, your generosity is amazing. WTG! Congrats to you PaulMac on those fantastic smokes.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Okay, so what does Paul have on you Smitty? I mean it's got to be something good!!!... :r 

One of, if not the best hit I've ever seen. Congrats to both you guys!!!!!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

That's crazy man, just crazy! WTG Smitty....you have my addie right Paul? :r


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, just wow, WTG doesn't even begin to cover it...that is one serious bomb. I am sure you will have no problem enjoying them PaulMac :w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

No one can ever top that bomb. That needs to be a sticky with the "what is a bomb" section..I dunno.thats not really a bomb..Thats a FN dream...of mass destruction..WOW!!!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Joe, stay away from me dude.
haha.
once again.. unbelievable hit.
Paul, I'm sorry it had to happen to you.
Joe, you are off your rocker.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> Joe, stay away from me dude.
> haha.
> once again.. unbelievable hit.
> Paul, I'm sorry it had to happen to you.
> Joe, you are off your rocker.


You next punk


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> You next punk


oh heck ya he is....that boy gonna be damaged when we done with him


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

WHA....HOW....ERR....HOLY SHNIKEYS!!!!!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

That's not a bomb that's a couple weeks salary where I come from!!!! :r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

very nice, you are now stocked up for the winter. as for smitty gaw dam dude you win the lotto or something!??


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

incredible


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

As we say Down Under....... "That boy has a few Kangaroo's lose in the top paddock"

That's nucking futs mate, WTG seems so....... 

I must say though, that package you sent him is missing one little thing.....................








A NEW HOUSE  

Enjoy Paulmac. Um like your not gonna.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

What a wonderful holiday gesture. Santa Joe.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> What a wonderful holiday gesture. Santa Joe.


 :r I'm diggin' the new user title


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> :r I'm diggin' the new user title


Does that mean you finally released the old Cuban gentleman from your basement? 

CBF :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Does that mean you finally released the old Cuban gentleman from your basement?
> 
> CBF :w


 :r Not until that bastage rolls me some pc's.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Smitty you are the sickest, most sadistically twisted SOB I have ever seen. In other words...you're my kind of guy. Nice play.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SlimDiesel said:


> Smitty you are the sickest, most sadistically twisted SOB I have ever seen. In other words...you're my kind of guy. Nice play.


Thanks slim


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

holy shit!


----------



## Zed (May 22, 2004)

Holy cow. Mother Fletcher.  
That is the mother of all bombs right there. I have been on the receiving end of Joes bombs before and he really really hits hard, but that is insane. 

You are a real class act Joe!


p.s. Muhahahaha :z :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Absolutely incredible, one of the greatest, if not THE greatest, bomb I have seen in my short time here! And to a greatly deserving target as well!! Nice job Smitty, be tough to top that!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> my initial response was HOLY SMOKE!
> (Calm down Franksmith, I just speaking the truth lol)
> We all know carbonbased_al is nuttier than a sack full of cashews...but dang...
> Heres the Breakdown:
> ...


In this case....

there are very few better ways of saying it Paul 

And yes...

Smitty, you are out of control you nut job


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Franksmith said:


> Smitty, you are out of control you nut job


Indeed. I be putting the hurt on club stogie's friendliest fog


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Franksmith said:


> In this case....
> 
> there are very few better ways of saying it Paul
> 
> ...


Glad you finally checked in lol, was worried ya read my post and had a stroke at the blatant use of profanity !

PaulMac


----------

